# Rainbow Bridge Poem.



## Guest

I'm not a religious person, but I believe in Norse Mythology. I came across this poem, and found it comforting, hope it helps others aswell.

The Rainbow Bridge
inspired by a Norse legend, Bifröst.

By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then, side-by-side, they cross over together.


----------



## lymorelynn

_I read this and it made me cry, remembering all my beloved cats especially Lei Lou my darling Siamese who was hit by a car last year and I still miss her terribly. My new Siamese baby will be with me soon but she will never replace Lei Lou in my heart. She was so special. _
_To all of you who have lost their pets, from illness, accident or just old age, your grief is mine. They fill our lives with love and deserve to live beyond the Rainbow Bridge._


----------



## Guest

yes it is a very beautifull poem.

if its true, and our passed over pets meet us, im sure gonna get squashed by alotta dogs


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> yes it is a very beautifull poem.
> 
> if its true, and our passed over pets meet us, im sure gonna get squashed by alotta dogs


you and me both Loe  I really do hope its true


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong

I really hope it is true as well xx


----------



## Purrrrfect

That was lovely. I know my dear beloved Pippa will be waiting for me when my time is up. 

If you have a pet please treasure them. Because they truly are a gift and you don't know how long you have got them for.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

WOAAAAH i am going to get trampled on 

by hamsters!!

I reli hope this is true

but if you dont belive in heven where do you go after rainbow bridge?


----------



## Guest

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> WOAAAAH i am going to get trampled on
> 
> by hamsters!!
> 
> I reli hope this is true


LOL that made me laff  i can imagine all these lil hamsters charging towards ya, clinging on ya, so happy to see u again hehehe 

u wont see me...ill be trampled by bulldogs lol.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

lol all you will see walking over rainbow bridge is a huge mass of hamsters in a human shaped form!!

haa

aww sweet haa youll have no face from all the licks you'll get


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> LOL that made me laff  i can imagine all these lil hamsters charging towards ya, clinging on ya, so happy to see u again hehehe
> 
> u wont see me...ill be trampled by bulldogs lol.


LOL! Ah the image I have now, priceless 

In reply to u-look-like-a-hamster's question; "but if you dont belive in heven where do you go after rainbow bridge?"

I believe in Norse Mythology, and just some info on the background of it; "Old Norse Bifrost, in Norse mythology is the bridge leading from Midgard, the realm of mortals, to Asgard, the realm of the gods, which the gods travel daily to hold their councils and pass judgments at Urdarbrunn (Well of Urd) under the shade of the tree Yggdrasill. The bridge itself is the rainbow and its guardian is the god Heimdallr, whose hall of Himinbjorg is located at the upper end of the bridge." That, is what I believe in.


----------



## bee112

such a sweet poem.. I will have a horse, cats, dogs, birds.. lol


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> such a sweet poem.. I will have a horse, cats, dogs, birds.. lol


ill have a zoo greeting me lol.


----------

